# 69 Paint Bulletin



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Notice two changes for 69. The beige gets slightly darker again and the red gets darker also. Another change is the mower decks are now red instead of green. In the following years the snowblower and snow plow will be red and the tractors will drop the cordovan and replace it with beige.


----------

